# Need color suggestion please!



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

These questions are really hard to answer. Without any insight into your tastes and preferences it's impossible to suggest anything about color. My advice is to head to the nearest REAL paintstore and take samples of your colors of bedding, wood floor, etc. and talk to a knowledgeable salesperson. My local Sherwin Williams store has several people who are talented at matching and suggesting colors. I rely on them quite regularly. It doesn't cost anything although you would be returning the favor by buying your paint there.


----------



## Mandyfin (Nov 21, 2012)

*Thank you*

I am open to any ideas - I had seen
other threads where people had suggested paint colors so I was thinking I might get some ideas...
Wondering what other people's favorites are.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Mandy, I'm sure you will get plenty of recommendations. Post some pics if possible. That will help ALOT.


----------



## Mandyfin (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks 
I don't have a lot of photos because I haven't moved in yet
It's a new house
I'll try to find a pic of the bedroom


----------



## Mandyfin (Nov 21, 2012)

*Pics*

This is the bedroom of the current owner
I'll be starting with a blank slate and empty walls


----------



## Mandyfin (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bedding I chose*

Thanks again
This is the bedding I chose


----------



## Mandyfin (Nov 21, 2012)

I was thinking of something like violet mist or white satin. I don't want it to be dark and I don't want the purple to be overpowering. I'm not sure if I should lean towards blue or grey. I want it to be pretty but not childish. Thanks and sorry for the multiple posts - I'm new.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hope this helps make your color fans work. I picked a green from a custom color wheel anchored to your red violet leaning purples for wall color. The orangish color is what the pixel grabber says your floor color is. The blend, with noise added, is from your comforter color to the wall color I thought would work. As posted before, if you like any hue or value simply drag your pixel grabber to it and get the RGB color code. Then take the code to www.easyrgb.com, pick a major paint company and color collection, enter the RGB code and the system will kick out the four closest paint names and color code numbers.


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

Judging from the picture of your present color scheme, (Very nice, BTW) your tastes seem to be monochromatic. Your walls, floors and bedding are fairly close in color.

You can look at a color wheel on the internet or some paint or art stores. Look at the color you have; directly across the wheel are complimentary colors. Use this tool if you want to move away from monochrome. Even if you don't paint your walls a complimentary color, perhaps an accessory in the room may brighten it enough.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Here is a color wheel, anchored to the red violet in your comforter, with some saturation removed to show you gray tone possibilities. 

There is nothing wrong with monochromatic color schemes if that is what you are into. They can get away from you you though and become rather boring instantly. Analagous color schemes are those made from colors next to each other on the color wheel. They have a bit more energy.

Equal amounts of a color and its compliment (directly across on the color wheel as mentioned) will cancel each out visually---as the theory goes. Split complimentary color schemes are quite pleasing and often used instead. Split compliments are colors to either side of the compliment.


----------



## Mandyfin (Nov 21, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Very helpful information 

The bedroom in the photo is actually the way it is now by the current owner. I usually go for purples and pinks and blues as in the comforter


----------



## Dillonz (Nov 24, 2012)

Try a butterscotch that's more on the dark side then not. It's a little different, but not so much that it won't stand out too much from the rest of the color schemes. I'm who believes that one room should segue gently into the other....color wise.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

With those colors, I would definitely go gray. It gets quite subtle and I'm not that good with figuring out the grays until they're on the wall, but your bedding is quite colorful and I think any similar color on the walls would get overpowering.

I'm not recommending this, but I have it in a room so for comparison: SW Techno Gray. When it's around blue, it looks blue, when it's around green, it looks green.

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/hom...rs/paint-colors-by-family/SW6170-techno-gray/

If you can find one like that that complements the purple.... what about this one?

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/hom...colors/paint-colors-by-family/SW6009-imagine/

You can of course go lighter or darker as you prefer, like Individual White, or Flexible Gray.

If you look at them individually, they each look "gray". But if you switch back and forth between the 2 browser pages, I think you'll start to see "green" and "purple".

I picked that off the Violet palette rather than the Cool Neutral where Techno Gray is.

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/homeowners/color/find-and-explore-colors/paint-colors-by-family/


----------

